# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > سوال: وکیل اعاده دادرسی کیفری

## admin_1398

*برای اعاده دادرسی کیفری باید چکار کرد؟*با شکایت شاکی، دادسرا موظف به رسیدگی می‌شود و نمی تواند از رسیدگی به آن امتناع کند، برای طرح شکایت شاکی باید به دادسرایی مراجعه کند که جرم در حوزه آن رخ داده است. بنابراین اگر جرم در مشهد اتفاق افتاده است، نمی‌توانید در تهران طرح شکایت کنید، گام اول تنظیم شکوائیه و تقدیم آن به دادسرا ست. نوشتن شکایت و تقدیم آن به دادسرا تشریفات دادخواست را ندارد و قانون ساده از کنار آن گذر کرده است. البته با وجود این که تهیه شکوائیه ساده‌تر از دادخواست است باز هم به شما توصیه می‌کنیم که با یک متخصص در این خصوص مشورت کنید، منظور از متخصص کسی است که تخصص در علم حقوق دارد. بنابراین از این توصیه به مشورت، مراجعه به عریضه ‌نویسان دادگاه و دادسرا را برداشت نکنید. هر چند بعضی از این افراد تجربه زیادی در نوشتن چنین عریضه‌ هایی دارند. اما نمی‌توان انتظار داشت که اشراف کامل به همه موضوعات داشته باشند.

----------


## admin_1398

برای بدست آوردن مطالب جدید اینجا کلیک کنید

----------


## admin_1398

گاهی در شکایات حقوقی که علیه ما مطرح می شود، حکمی به ضرر ما صادر می شود، این حکم قطعی نیست و می توان به طرق مختلف نسبت به رای صادر شده توسط دادگاه اعتراض کرد و موجب اجرای اعاده دادرسی حقوقی شد.
*اعاده دادرسی به چه معنا است؟*

اعاده دادرسی به معنایی روش های فوق العاده شکایت از احکام است که راهی برای برگشت به دادگاه صادر کننده حکم قبلی می شود که با این هدف دادگاه از رای قطعی سابق خود بازگردد، چرا که شاکی مدعی است صدور آن رای از روی اشتباه بوده و دلایلی که وجود دارد که صدور رای دادرس دچار اشتباه شده است اجازه نمی دهد که چنین حکمی باقی بماند.

*هدف از اعاده دادرسی حقوقی چیست؟*

هدف از اعاده دادرسی حقوقی حفظ حق و اجرای عدالت برای افراد است. دادرس نیز مانند سایر افراد در معرض خطا و اشتباه بوده و دلایلی که وجود دارد که صدور رای دادرس دچار اشتباه شده است اجازه نمی دهد که چنین حکمی باقی بماند.

----------


## admin_1398

*آیا خودرو جزء مستثنیات دین است؟*

قانون به صراحت در مورد این که آیا خودرو به عنوان وسیله نقلیه مورد نیاز، جزء مستثنیات دین است یا خیر حکمی نداده است. تاکسی به دلیل این که جزء وسایل کسب درآمد برای امرار معاش محسوب می شود جزء مستثنیات دین محسوب می شود و غیر قابل توقیف است. در مورد خودرو شخصی امکان توقیف خودرو وجود دارد .

*رفع توقیف خودرو برای مهریه*

در صورتی که خودرو برایه مهریه توقیف شود، زوج و یا وکیل قانونی او تقاضای رفع توقیف داده و باید در دادگاه اثبات کنند که خودرو شامل بند 5 مستثنیات دین بوده و وسیله امرار و معاش برای زوج است. چنان چه خودرو به تشخیص دادگاه برای زندگی فرد ضروری باشد، دادگاه حکم به رفع توقیف خودرو برای مهریه می دهد. در صورتی که دادگاه تشخیص دهد که خودرو برای فرد ضروری نیست و یا خودرو ارزان تری نیاز وی را رفع می کند حکم مطابق آن صادر می شود. در صورتی که از سوی دادگاه حکم رفع توقیف خودرو صادر نشود امکان شکایت در مرجع تجدید نظر برای فرد محفوظ است.

----------


## admin_1398

*آیا خودروی زوج قابل توقیف است؟*

همانطور که مشاهده می کنید، در میان مستثنیات دیون نامی از خودرو برده نشده است زیرا امروزه غالب افراد برای سهولت در رفت و آمد خود از خودروی شخصی استفاده می کنند و به طور معمول وسیله ی ضروری زندگی به حساب نمی آید؛ از همین رو خودروی شخصی زوج قابل توقیف بابت مهریه می باشد.البته باید فرضی را نیز در نظر داشت که خودروی زوج ابزار کار و امرار معاش وی باشد که در این صورت چون به عنوان مستثنیات دین شناخته می شود و زوج به وسیله ی آن هزینه های زندگی خود را تامین می کند، قابل توقیف نیست.

*نحوه ی توقیف خودرو برای مهریه به چه صورت است؟*

برای توقیف خودرو از طریق دادگاه پس از تقدیم دادخواست مطالبه ی مهریه و تامین خواسته، استعلامی از پلیس راهور درخواست می شود و به موجب آن استعلام خودرو یا خودروهایی که به نام زوج وجود داشته باشد توقیف سندی می شوند. به عبارت بهتر با توقیف سندی خودرو، زوج امکان نقل و انتقال سندی خودرو را نخواهد داشت. چنانچه زوج علیرغم توقیف سندی خودرو از پرداخت مهریه امتناع کند، زوجه می تواند با مراجعه به شعب اجرای احکام دادگاه ها درخواست اجرای حکم مطالبه ی مهریه و توقیف فیزیکی خودرو را بنماید که بدین شیوه خودرو توقیف و به پارکینگ فرستاده می شود. نباید فراموش کرد که در زمان توقیف فیزیکی خودرو، زوجه الزاما باید مکان دقیق خودرو را برای توقیف اعلام کند. روند مشابهی در توقیف خودرو از طریق اجرای ثبت نیز طی می شود که مزیت آن سرعت عمل بیشتر و هزینه کمتر است.

----------


## admin_1398

*در چه مواردی قرار تامین خواسته صادر می شود؟*برای صدور قرار تامین خواسته حقوقی در قانون آیین دادرسی مدنی شرایط خاصی در نظر گرفته شده است ولی بطور کلی در دعاوی که خواسته ی اصلی آن مال معین یا نامعینی – اعم از منقول یا غیرمنقول- باشد و این مال قابلیت ارزش گذاری پولی داشته باشد، قرار تامین خواسته صادر می شود.در موارد زیر قانون گذار به صراحت دادگاه های حقوقی را مکلف به پذیرش درخواست صدور قرار تامین خواسته نموده است:
دعوا مستند به سند رسمی باشد.خواسته در معرض تضییع یا تفریط باشد.در مواردی از قبیل اوراق تجاری( چک، سفته و برات) واخواست‌شده
در خصوص صدور قرار تامین خواسته کیفری متن صریح ماده 107 قانون آیین دادرسی کیفری بیان می کند که:» شاکی می تواند تامین ضرر و زیان خود را از بازپرس بخواهد...». به عبارتی در دعاوی کیفری تنها در مورد ضرر و زیان های وارده ناشی از جرم می توان درخواست تامین خواسته را تقدیم مرجع قضایی کرد. این قانون شرایط یا محدودیت های دیگری از لحاظ موضوعی برای درخواست تامین خواسته کیفری معین ننموده و به همین عبارت مذکور بسنده کرده است.با این وجود قانون گذار شرطی را برای پذیرش این درخواست در پرونده های کیفری قرار داده است که در صورت محرز بودن وجود این شرط، صدور این قرار با مانعی روبرو نخواهد بود. مقنن در ادامه ی متن ماده 107 چنین اظهار نموده است که :« هرگاه این تقاضا مبتنی بر ادله قابل قبول باشد، بازپرس قرار تامین خواسته صادر می کند.». براین اساس در هر مرحله ای از امور کیفری در صورت وجود دلایل قابل قبول برای اثبات وقوع جرم و ضرر و زیان های ناشی از آن، می توان اقدام به صدور قرار تامین خواسته کیفری نمود.

----------


## admin_1398

در دادسان با ثبت درخواست وکالت، شما قیمت پیشنهادی از چند وکیل خوب به همراه رزومه ایشان را بدست می آورید همچنین می توانید هزینه وکالت و هزینه مشاوره جلسه اول وکلا را با هم مقایسه کنید، به جلسه با وکیل بروید و در صورت تفاهم با وکیل، با امضای وکالت نامه و قرارداد، امور خود را به وکیل بسپارید. لازم به ذکر است در صورتی که مشاوره شما منجر به اعطای وکالت گردد، هزینه ی پرداختی از مبلغ حق الوکاله کسر خواهد گردید.

----------


## admin_1398

*انواع توقیف اموال برای مهریه کدام است؟*توقیف اموال برای مهریه به دو شیوه زیر صورت می گیرد:*الف) توقیف قانونی:*در صورت توقیف قانونی، مرد اجازه نقل و انتقال اموال خود را نخواهد داشت و نمی تواند با فروش اموالش خود را در حالت اعسار قرار دهد.*ب) توقیف فیزیکی:*این نوع توقیف نسبت به برخی اموال موضوعیت دارد. اگر زن درخواست توقیف فیزیکی مال را دهد، مرد علاوه بر ممنوعیت قانونی انتقال آن، اجازه تصرف در آن را نیز نخواهد داشت. مصداق بارز توقیف فیزیکی توقیف خودرو و انتقال آن به پارکینگ است.

----------


## admin_1398

اگر شهروندی به دلیل قراردادی به دیگری مدیون باشد، وظیف دارد که دین خود را بپردازد و نمی‌تواند از اجرای تعهداتش بگریزد و میبایست با توجه به زمان تعهد خود، نسبت به پرداخت دین خویش مبادرت ورزد. قانون در راستای حمایت از طلبکاری که به تعهد خویش وفادار است و آن را ایفا می ‌کند، امتیازاتی در نظر گرفته است. این اقدامات تامینی، می ‌تواند تا هنگام صدور حکم قطعی باشد و یا به موجب حکم مستقیم دادگاه صورت پذیرد تا باعث تضمین حقوق طلبکار باشد. یکی از این تضمین ها توقیف اموال بدهکار است که به موجب آن طلبکار می ‌تواند با توقیف اموال بدهکار مانند ملک و ... وی را مجبور به پرداخت بدهی یا دین خویش نماید و در صورت ادای دین، رفع توقیف اموال صورت می‌ پذیرد.

----------


## admin_1398

وکلا باید در بخش همکاری وکیل برای ثبت نام در سایت دادسان اقدام کنند

مزایای دادسان :

حق عضویتی از شما اخذ نمی گرددارجاع امور حقوقی بیشترحق الزحمه مستقیما توسط شما اعلام میگردد پاسخگویی سیستمی به کاربر و تسهیل ارتباط

مراحل ثبت نام:

مشخصات و سوابق خود را در فرم ثبت نام وکیل دادسان وارد کنید.دادسان اطلاعات شما را بررسی و ارزیابی می کند.پس از تایید، ثبت نام شما نهایی می شود.

----------


## admin_1398

اعاده دادرسی حقوقی به معنایی روش های فوق العاده شکایت از احکام است که راهی برای برگشت به دادگاه صادر کننده حکم قبلی می شود که با این هدف دادگاه از رای قطعی سابق خود بازگردد، چرا که شاکی مدعی است صدور آن رای از روی اشتباه بوده و دلایلی که وجود دارد که صدور رای دادرس دچار اشتباه شده است اجازه نمی دهد که چنین حکمی باقی بماند.

----------


## admin_1398

*انواع اعاده دادرسی:*


الف- اصلی: بنابر بند الف ماده ۴۳۲ قانون دادرسی مدنی، اگر درخواست کننده اعاده دادرسی، مستقلاً و بدون اینکه دعوایی درجریان رسیدگی در *دادگاه تجدید نظر* یا بدوی باشد آن را درخواست نماید، این درخواست، درخواست اعاده دادرسی اصلی محسوب می شود که باید ضمن درخواست به دادگاه ذی صلاح ارائه شود. به عبارتی در این نوع اعاده دادرسی، متقاضی که یکی از طرفین می باشد، درمورد حکمی که سابقاً از سوی دادگاه بدوی و یا تجدید نظر صادر شده، می تواند به طور مستقل *درخواست اعاده دادرسی* کند.ب-طاری: بنابر بند ب ماده ۴۳۲ قانون دادرسی مدنی، برخلاف اعاده دادرسی اصلی که پرونده‌ای در حال رسیدگی نیست تا ضمن آن اعاده دادرسی مطرح شود، اعاده دادرسی طاری در حین انجام مراحل دادرسی مطرح می شود. به عبارتی دیگر، اگر در ضمن یک دادرسی، حکمی به عنوان دلیل ارائه شود و طرف مقابل نسبت به آن درخواست اعاده دادرسی نماید، این درخواست، درخواست اعاده دادرسی طاری نام دارد.

----------


## دادسان

به محض ارسال درخواست خود از طریق سامانه دادسان، رزومه ی وکلای طلاق متخصص و با تجریه را بگیرید. در واقع ما در دادسان این امکان را فراهم میکنیم که شما رزومه، شرح سوابق و همچنین نتیجه ی نظرسنجی سایر کاربران در مورد وکلای طلاق را بررسی کرده و در نهایت با توجه به مشکل حقوقی و بودجه ی مورد نظرتان بهترین خدمات را از بهترین وکیل متخصص طلاق در کمترین زمان دریافت کنید.وکلای طلاق ما همواره با دانش به روز خود و همگام با تغییرات جدید قوانین طلاق، برای حل مشکلات طلاق شما آمادگی خواهند داشت.
https://dadsun.ir/lawyers/%D9%88%DA%...84%D8%A7%D9%82

----------


## دادسان

با پیشرفت جوامع و گسترده تر و پیچیده تر شدن قوانین، نیاز مردم به یک وکیل کاملا مشخص است اما ضرورت دیگر استفاده از خدمات یک وکیل حقوقی خوب زمانی آشکار می شود که بدانیم تعداد زیادی از وکلا تجربه و تخصص کافی را در بسیاری از پرونده ها ندارند به همین علت استفاده از خدمات حقوقی یک وکیل حقوقی مجرب پیشنهاد می شود. خوشبختانه در این زمینه دادسان بستری را فراهم کرده تا شما بتوانید بهترین وکیل حقوقی را با توجه به نیاز خود پیدا کنید.

----------


## samaseo

به گفته ی بهترین *وکیل خانواده اصفهان ،* دعاوی خانواده از جمله رایج ترین دعاوی هستند ، جای بسی تاسف است که حتی با یک بار مراجعه به دادگاه، متوجه گستردگی و تعدد دعاوی خانواده خواهیم شد. آن چه در دعاوی خانواده اهمیت بسیاری دارد آشنایی افراد با قوانین می باشد. اما برای یک فرد عادی این امکان وجود ندارد که با تمامی قوانین و جزئیات آن ها آشنایی کامل داشته باشد. اشخاص غیر متخصص، نه تنها از دانش کافی برای طرح این دعاوی یا دفاع در برابر آنها برخوردار نیستند، بلکه این جهالت می تواند سبب بروز خسارات جبران ناپذیری شود. لذا با وجود پیچیدگی و گستردگی قوانین و مقررات حاکم بر این دعاوی و نیز با توجه به تصویب قانون جدید حمایت از خانواده مصوب ۱۳۹۱ و با در نظر گرفتن تغییر و تحولات گسترده ای که با تصویب این قانون صورت گرفت، وجود *وکیل خانواده* جهت رسیدگی به این دعاوی امری ضروری و انکار ناپذیر است. طبق این قانون تغییراتی در ضمانت اجرای مهریه ، حضانت فرزند، در خواست طلاق از سوی زوجین صورت گرفت. در تمام این دعاوی، حضور یک وکیل خانواده مجرب و متخصص می تواند در پیشبرد پرونده شما در دادگاه خانواده موثر بوده و شما را به نتیجه ی مطلوب و مورد نظر برساند.
ادامه مطلب

----------


## samaseo

بنا به تعریف *بهترین وکیل کیفری اصفهان* دعاوی کیفری زیر مجموعه ی حقوق جزا هستند که مجازات ها و قوانین جزایی را در بر می گیرند. جهت آشنایی با دعاوی کیفری و وظایف وکیل کیفری در اصفهان بهتر است حقوق جزا را بهتر بشناسیم. حقوق جزا بخشی از حقوق عمومی است. این بخش از حقوق عمومی با تعریف اقدامات مجرمانه و تعیین مجازات برای بزه کاران، سعی در پیشگیری از وقوع جرم دارد. در صورت ارتکاب جرم، میزان مسئولیت مرتکب و نحوه تعقیب و تعیین مجازات او را مشخص می شود. در نهایت حقوق جزا در راستای تهیه نمودن وسایل اصلاح و تربیت مجرمین می کوشد. نحوه ی طرح شکایت کیفری به این صورت است که ، در دادسرا مطرح شده و خطاب به دادستان نوشته می شود. شکواییه ی مورد نظر باید خطاب به دادستان نوشته شده و در این شکواییه نام ، مشخصات و آدرس کسی را که از او شکایت دارید ، ذکر نمایید. فرم خاصی برای نوشتن شکوائیه ی کیفری مطرح نشده است، اما بهتر است شکایت نامه به صورت منظم و مرتب بوده و از نظر خوانایی و جمله بندی به درستی نوشته شود.علاوه بر این موارد، سوالات و ابهامات مختلفی در مورد دعاوی کیفری مطرح است که در این مقاله به برخی از آن ها پاسخ می دهیم. دعاوی کیفری شامل کدام دعاوی هستند؟ تفاوت دعاوی کیفری و حقوقی در چیست؟ آیا حضور *وکیل دعاوی کیفری* در موفقیت پرونده موثر است؟ بهترین وکیل کیفری در اصفهان کیست؟
hamedamiri.com/بهترین-وکیل-کیفری-در-اصفهان/

----------


## samaseo

اطاعت از قوانین و مقررات بر هر فردی ضروری است . لازمه ی اطاعت از قانون آشنایی با قوانین مختلف جامعه می باشد. شاید یکی از معضلات جامعه این است که افراد آشنایی کافی با قوانین ندارند و بدون آگاهی دست به اعمالی می زنند که در نهایت آسیب رسیدن به خودشان و هر یک از افراد جامعه را به همراه خواهد داشت. اگر آگاهی کافی نسبت به قوانین حقوقی داشته باشیم و در هنگام بروز مشکل با وکیل اصفهان مشورت کنیم ، مشکلی در جامعه نخواهیم داشت. به این ترتیب ضمن احقاق حق خود به حقوق دیگران نیز احترام خواهیم گذاشت.
مشاوره با بهترین وکیل اصفهان در بسیاری از فرهنگ ها به عنوان یک اصل توسط افراد پذیرفته شده است. افراد بسیاری با انتخاب مشاور حقوقی و وکیل دادگستری اصفهان با مشاور و وکیل خود به مشورت می‌پردازند. این مشاوره می تواند از جنس مشاوره حقوقی تلفنی و مشاوره حقوقی حضوری و یا حتی مشاوره حقوقی آنلاین باشد. در انتخاب وکیل اصفهان و مشاور حقوقی باید دقت بالایی داشته باشید چرا که انتخاب وکیل در روند پرونده بسیار تاثیرگذار است و با انتخاب وکیل خبره از بوجود آمدن مشکلات حقوقی جلوگیری خواهد شد.
https://hamedamiri.com/

----------


## samaseo

شاید برای شما نیز پیش آمده است که نیاز فوری به برقراری ارتباط با یک مشاور حقوقی آنلاین اصفهان داشته باشید. ما در دفتر مشاور حقوقی وکیل انلاین در اصفهان در اصفهان جناب آقای حامد امیری، این امکان را برای شما به وجود آورده‌ایم که به صورت آنلاین با وکیل دادگستری اصفهان ارتباط برقرار نموده و بتوانید سئوالات حقوقی خود در زمینه های مختلف را به صورت آنلاین از  بهترین مشاور حقوقی بپرسید. این امکان فراهم شده است تا در صورتی که مشکل شما از طریق گفتگوی آنلاین ممکن نباشد بتوانید با مراجعه حضوری به محل موسسه حقوقی حامد امیری، به صورت مستقیم به وکیل آنلاین بپردازید. 
برای ادامه مطلب اینجا کلیک کنید

----------

